# B3 Plans examiner



## Mr.crazy.inspector (Feb 5, 2019)

hello everyone,

I'm Andrew a young and upcoming inspector i have been trying to find study material for my B3 exam im currently a commercial building inspector just passed my B2 last week. My question is should i just take the B3 or should i try to find a study material if so please specify the site I can buy such material.

Thank you,


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome

You are not the only crazy inspector here

And guess you have, to inspect in Calif

Not sure if a non paying person can do a search for B3 on the forum

But you will get some answers


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2019)

You can also become a Sawhorse and help support this site

Plus you will get answers in the future to other questions


----------



## Sifu (Feb 5, 2019)

ICC does print plan review guide-books.  They have one for non-structural and one for structural.  Check their website.


----------



## John Gallo (Mar 16, 2019)

I used www.ContractorsInstitute.com for my B2 and will use it again to study for my B3. Great Webinar, Jeff the teacher is really good.I also bought my 2015 IBC book from www.iccsafe.org same book for the B3 as it is for the B2. Hope this helps.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 16, 2019)

John Gallo said:


> I used www.ContractorsInstitute.com for my B2 and will use it again to study for my B3. Great Webinar, Jeff the teacher is really good.I also bought my 2015 IBC book from www.iccsafe.org same book for the B3 as it is for the B2. Hope this helps.



Welcome to the forum John Gallo!


----------



## John Gallo (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you. Another coworker informed me about this site. Glad to be here!


----------



## jar546 (Mar 16, 2019)

John Gallo said:


> Thank you. Another coworker informed me about this site. Glad to be here!



You might be surprised at the differences of opinion you will get and how different codes apply to the same situation based on where you live.


----------



## John Gallo (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## jar546 (Mar 16, 2019)

John Gallo said:


> I'm looking forward to it!



Weekends are the slowest


----------



## John Gallo (Mar 17, 2019)

Kind of figured. Most don't want to think about code on there days off.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Crazy, are you already with a jurisdiction?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 20, 2019)

I would agree that ICC provides a study book.  If I remember correctly, it was about 40 pages.  I also bought the ICC flash cards but I did not use them.  Be sure to tab your book and be generally familiar with the content of each chapter.  When you think you found your answer in the code book, read a little further to be sure you are not missing something in the footnotes (below a table) or an exception.  If you fail the exam, do not feel bad about it.  Just take it again and again until you pass.


----------

